# My pretty babies:D



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello 
So I posted here last week for the first time and found out that what I thought is a budgie girl is in fact a boy  
so I decided to share some pics . I have them for a week now 


















i'm just inloveee with the eyes of the yellow budgie, so round and cute 
but I love them both


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's nice to see your beautiful young couple again. I see you have fallen in love with your boy's adorable baby eyes!  
He looks very much like my Tito Junior and his half brother Luigi.
Did you already choose their names?


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

aluz said:


> It's nice to see your beautiful young couple again. I see you have fallen in love with your boy's adorable baby eyes!
> He looks very much like my Tito Junior and his half brother Luigi.
> Did you already choose their names?


Haha yeah ! I wonder why their eyes are diffrent? 
Luigi looks cute  and Tito Junior too. 
Kind of, as for the boy he is Rocky,Still looking for a name for the girl .. :budge:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Most baby budgies have those rather big black eyes and as they grow up the size of the eyes stay the same and they also gain the irises on the eyes.
I see your girl already has her irises developing. The size of the eyes also depends on their heritage, some may have bigger and more round eyes than others.
For example in my case my budgie Mona has smallish and king of almond shaped eyes and a few of her chicks got her eyes, while the others got the bigger and more round shaped eyes of their fathers. 

Thanks on behalf of Tito Junior and Luigi. And good luck on finding a name for you budgie girl!


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

aluz said:


> Most baby budgies have those rather big black eyes and as they grow up the size of the eyes stay the same and they also gain the irises on the eyes.
> I see your girl already has her irises developing. The size of the eyes also depends on their heritage, some may have bigger and more round eyes than others.
> For example in my case my budgie Mona has smallish and king of almond shaped eyes and a few of her chicks got her eyes, while the others got the bigger and more round shaped eyes of their fathers.
> 
> Thanks on behalf of Tito Junior and Luigi. And good luck on finding a name for you budgie girl!


I see 
thanks 
I love the big round black eyes , so adorable I just want to ..uhh


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Lovely birds....thanks for sharing...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful babies!! I love  your little yellow Rocky! 
I had a little boy named Shelby who looked like him. *


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, they are so cute! Your little yellow guy looks a lot like my Penry! Such a sweet and happy mutation, I think birds with this color tend to be very loveable.  He is a light green greywing in case you were wondering.

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## Slick&Skipper (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow, they are a beautiful pair of budgies! I used to have a pretty lutino parakeet kinda like your yellow guy, he was a cutiepie! :wave1: Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

They are beautiful! Welcome to the club of not knowing the gender of your bird lol! Mind turned out to be a boy which I wanted, but I had to post pics asking  Thank goodness for this forum!


----------



## budgiebabie (May 8, 2014)

Beautiful budgies! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Kales (Jul 6, 2014)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## karkarkar (Jul 7, 2014)

Kales said:


> They are beautiful! Welcome to the club of not knowing the gender of your bird lol! Mind turned out to be a boy which I wanted, but I had to post pics asking  Thank goodness for this forum!


Hah  I kinda got used to the idea of him being a baby boy :budgie:

thank you everyone !


----------

